# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Dylan & Knopfler

## Willi Wacker

[img_l:3qh5bb6e]http://www.koenig-pilsener-arena.de/system/html/MNY2Z2UOV638VSY02OLVGTCFL6S7TLM-3200518a.jpg[/img_l:3qh5bb6e]

...werde mir mal einen Herzenzwunsch erfüllen
am 23.10.11 spielen diese beiden Musiker hier in meiner Stadt
kostet 100 €   ::  
aber scheiss drauf, is ja nur einmal   ::  
Karten werden die Tage geordert 

Bob Dylan & Mark Knopfler
Datum	23.10.11

"Eine absolute Sternstunde der populären Kultur ist das Aufeinandertreffen von Bob Dylan und Mark Knopfler. Die beiden herausragenden Songschreiber und Ausnahme-Interpreten der Rock-Ära haben die Musikwelt mit der Nachricht elektrisiert, dass sie im Oktober gemeinsam auf Tour gehen."

----------


## schiene

klingt gut!!
wobei die letzten Konzerte vom Mark Knopfler keine allzugute Kritiken bekommen habe.Lustlos und langweilig habe ich da in Erinnerung.
Würde aber auch zum Konzert gehen wenn es in FFM wäre und ich Zeit hätte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich steh ja nich so auf Superstars
eher für kleines Geld mit 'nem Bier vor der Bühne
und Leuten zuhören/sehen die sich noch richtig reinhängen

wenn die beiden "Grossen" mich enttäschen 
war's das ...ein für allemal !

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:27j0ep0t]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIMh4FVah8k[/youtube:27j0ep0t]
Irgendwie in der Art habe ich Werbung in Hohenfelden gesehen, als Ersatz zum nicht mehr stattfindenden "Highfield". Das währ so nen Ding wo ich auch hin gehen würde...

Rock meet classic oder so ähnlich

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Rock meet classic oder so ähnlich


...nee, das is was anderes


...nun habe ich Karten geordert
die besten Karten gibt's auf der Seite des Künstler
als vorne vor  der Bühne
http://www.markknopfler.com/tour/
andere Karten gibt's bei verschiedenenTicketverkäufern
z.b. Eventim
die Veranstaltungshalle selbst hat nur ein geringes Kontingent
schlechte Plätze, weit weg von der Bühne
es ist nicht so das Alle, alle Karten verkaufen dürfen,
 jedem wird ein gewisses Kontingent zugewiesen

----------


## schiene

sag mal,wie war denn überhaupt das Konzert??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...keine 100 Euro wert !!

Knopfler, dessen Gitarrenkünste ich schon seit Jahrzehnten schätze war so wie er auf CD und im Netz rüber kommt. Gut, der ein oder andere Ton kam manchmal nicht so rüber, das ist aber bei so einer grossen vollen Halle nicht verwunderlich. 
Seine Band legte sich ins Zeug, alles gute Profi Musiker ohne Starallüren aber für 'ne gute Stunde einfach zu kurz.

Dylan, der Großmeister und Mittbegründer einer weltbewegenden Musikzene
hat mich einfach enttäuscht, was an der Qualität seiner Anlage gelegen haben könnte
oder aber das man da erst 20 X zuhören muß, was mein geschultes Musikohr aber verneint.

Die Halle bis auf den letzten Platz gerammelt voll.

Nee, da fühle ich mich in meinen Dunstkreis und den Musikkneipen 
mit spielfreudigen, ausdauernden Musikern welche ihr letztes geben, 
mit nem Bier in der Hand, den Musikern auf die Finger guckend 
und einem Smaltalk nach dem Konzert viel viel besser 

es gibt wahsinnsgute Musiker, Jungs so wie du und ich 
die spielen - da fällt dir nix mehr ein. 

Letzt Woche eine Band gesehen die spielten - Joe Bonamassa -99,9 % original
 und du stehst auf und klatscht dir die Finger wund

----------

